# Low retention grinders & the Hedone Honne



## mredwardmilner (Aug 16, 2019)

Morning all,

First-time poster, long-time reader here. Would love some advice on the Hedone Honne from owners, as I am thinking of buying one. I've read older threads about it but wondered how the grinder landscape had changed since.

I'm actually looking for a zero/low-retention grinder, sub-£1500, and the Honne seems like the only choice of its ilk. Appreciate the Niche is well within that range but am looking for flat burr options possibly.

My questions to Honne owners would be:



How have you found reliability?


Have you had it serviced in the UK or had to send it back?


Have you replaced the burrs? Are they readily available online?


Are you satisfied with the workflow (do you have a dosing chute, I've read it only takes 8g at a time, does the portafilter holder work well)


Beyond that, can anyone recommend any other single-dose, low retention grinders in my price range? I'd like to use it for home use, switching beans frequently.

Thanks!

EM


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How much space have you got, I really rate the mazzer ZM


----------



## webdoc (Jan 22, 2019)

I would look elswhere, I'd rather hunt for an used Versalab than get this one new. What kind of coffee do you drink? Milk based drinks? What machine do you have? What did you have before? What are you looking for? So i can chime in and give you my opinion.


----------



## mredwardmilner (Aug 16, 2019)

Looking for sub-£1200, maybe a hundred more. Would be happy with second hand if it could get me something like that though! I really don't know what to expect from second hand grinder prices.

I'm starting to think a couple of grams retention from the Eureka Atom 75E might be my best bet.

I drink both espresso and mainly flat whites, my fiancé likes lattes. I've mostly drunk lighter coffees but as I've not been a barista for about 7 years I'm looking to explore what's changed in that time.

I'd love a used Versalab, any advice on sourcing one? I've struggled so far as I don't really know where to look.

Cheers!


----------



## mredwardmilner (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm not short on space either, Chap! ?


----------

